# Ordner mit Inhalt per FTP kopieren?



## Matthiasghh (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgende Frage, wie kann ich per FTP einen Ordner samt Inhalt kopieren.

Z.b 
Ich habe einen Ordner namens Test mit Inhalt jetzt möchte ich den Ordner Test nach Test1 kopieren samt Inhalt wie geht das per FTP befehl```?

Ich möchte also nicht eine Datei z.B test.doc kopieren was kein problem ist, sondern einen ganzen Ordner samt Inhalt kopieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gumbo (12. Januar 2006)

Falls ein lokales Verzeichnis kopiert werden soll, kannst du auf die in den Kommentaren der Referenzseite der copy()-Funktion beschriebene Funktion copydirr() probieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Januar 2006)

Das zu kopierende *Verzeichnis* liegt also auf dem FTP. Wo soll es denn hinkopiert werden? Irgendwo auf dem FTP oder lokal?

Um es lokal zu kopieren koenntest Du ja die Verzeichnisliste holen und dann die Dateien nach und nach downloaden.
Wenn auch das Ziel auf dem FTP liegt wuerde ich Dir raten die Daten nur zu in Variablen zu lesen statt die Datei downzuloaden und dann wieder zu schreiben.


----------

